# How much would you say this little adorable pony is worth? :)



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

In my area somewhere around $500-$750. Ponies and horses like that are a dime a dozen around here. He's fine boned and doesn't have the prettiest head or neck attachment.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

You could probably sell him or $1500 here

jw, why is he clipped?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

FREE!!

So I'll take him off your hands for you


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

probably 600-800. if your sellign to the richer population. if your selling to the poorer population probably around 200-500


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it all depends on how you market him. If he is truly safe, he would make a wonderful kids hunter pony, or maybe a kids event pony? I think he is adorable, and if some little rich kid fell in love with him, the parents knew he was safe......I would say at least $2K in the mid atlantic.......parents pay big time for safe, expecially in the wealthier areas.....but that is just a guess. Look on Dreamhorse at something comparable, and see.....but he is pretty flashy, IMO.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I see people trying to sell ponies like that for upward of $4000 around here. But the ponies don't sell and eventually the prices start dropping. I sure would take him if I had the money. : )


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say $2K and up in my area. I just checked dreamhorse out of curiosity and ponies are pretty expensive here...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

brighteyes08 said:


> You could probably sell him or $1500 here
> 
> jw, why is he clipped?


He is clipped because I was/am showing him. All the other ponies in his classes are clipped too...lol. He is ALWAYS blanketed and is stalled right now for a week until his coat grows back a little. 



MIEventer said:


> FREE!!
> 
> So I'll take him off your hands for you


. Lol....I dont think he would make an excellent adult eventer pony.....for kids though...yes! He jumps darn high for a lil guy!



kitten_Val said:


> I'd say $2K and up in my area. I just checked dreamhorse out of curiosity and ponies are pretty expensive here...


I looked on dreamhorse in my area and the ponies were mostly around $3000-$10,000. I was just wondering if people actually spend that much on a pony. It looks like a varies a lot on where you are though! Thanks for the replies...it is very interesting!!!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm in the midwest at the moment and I think you could get somewhere between 2-3k for him. He's well trained, can be ridden by a kid, has done a variety of things, and is super flashy. I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

In my part of the world, he's a smallish medium pony, and not fancy enough to be a hunter pony, and not really the confo to be considered a sport pony. You also don't have any photos of him over fences, so assuming he's green over fences, that knocks out the hunter or sport pony. 

If he is sweet, safe and kid broke, I think you're looking at $1000. roughly in my area, maybe less considering that he has a very limited market because of his size. 

He is cute, and color sells, so maybe more to the right buyer. However, this is a pony that most will eventually outgrow, so your potential buyers will be looking at him as a resale prospect, rather than a forever home, and that may drive them to bargain more agressively.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd also put him around $2,000-$4,000. While he may be safe, if you want to sell him as an eventing pony or a hunter pony price will also depend a lot on how easy he is to get working through his back and into a steady, consistent contact in the bridle. People pay for safe but when it's for a younger kid who may or may not be as experienced they also pay for easy. And sound. Needs to be sound. 

If you have some video of him being ridden I'd love to see it! That would honestly make it easier to give you a price estimate.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

To be honest, a GOOD pony is worth its weight in gold. If you plan to sell him don't try to give him away for a few hundred bucks. However the "$10,000" you mentioned you saw some ponies listed at is way steep and a bit insane


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...I know $10,000 is insane...haha. I have him for $2500 Negotiable and have gotten quite a bit of response. Lots of people want good,safe,but not boring pony that is flashy. Thanks everyone for the input!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A kid-broke well-trained, calm versatile pony is worth its weight in gold. Parents will pay a loottt of money if it means they know their kid is safe. Probably 1500+


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

GOOD ponies with show experience are hard to find and they arent cheap.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

o: sell him to me!!! I need a child-safe pony for lessons!


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

In my area I would say between 3-5 k If you market him well enough, Place fliers at shows and around the barn, make videos of him being shown, groomed, clipped, ridden by both you and young children make sure they wear proper equipment though because no one wants to buy a horse from someone who does not make 7 year olds wear a helmet. He would fetch a good price I would say his only downfall would be his height and his age. He's adorable though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just a tip, the price you get varies drastically with how you market him. If you post pics of him not standing square, ungroomed, with crap in the background, etc, he's not going to bring in as much as if you groom him up nicely, braid his mane, dress him in a nice bridle with lots of showsheen, in front of a nice field, etc.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> o: sell him to me!!! I need a child-safe pony for lessons!




Sure! Lol...I will package him up and send him out:lol:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Sure! Lol...I will package him up and send him out:lol:


I'll trade you! I have one I'm trying to sell. His price is $1500 if he places in shows this summer. So uh, yeah! Send him in VA! ;D


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

around here 1500


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

maura said:


> In my part of the world, he's a smallish medium pony, and not fancy enough to be a hunter pony, and not really the confo to be considered a sport pony. You also don't have any photos of him over fences, so assuming he's green over fences, that knocks out the hunter or sport pony.
> 
> If he is sweet, safe and kid broke, I think you're looking at $1000. roughly in my area, maybe less considering that he has a very limited market because of his size.
> 
> He is cute, and color sells, so maybe more to the right buyer. However, this is a pony that most will eventually outgrow, so your potential buyers will be looking at him as a resale prospect, rather than a forever home, and that may drive them to bargain more agressively.


^^ Agreed.
Here mediums are hard to sell, especially if they are small mediums.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I live in PA. I would say err at least 1.5k. I love him but he is smaller than I thought! I don't think he is 13 or so hands? We have a 11hh paint pony and my trainer rides him and she doesn't look TOO small on him. I mean, it would look weird in the show ring but she is training him so yeah.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OneFastHorse said:


> GOOD ponies with show experience are hard to find and they arent cheap.



This is exactly what my trainer told me. She said if we trained up Hunter for showing he would sell for at least 5k as flashy show ponies are in demand and hard to find.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

maura said:


> In my part of the world, he's a smallish medium pony, and not fancy enough to be a hunter pony, and not really the confo to be considered a sport pony. You also don't have any photos of him over fences, so assuming he's green over fences, that knocks out the hunter or sport pony.
> 
> If he is sweet, safe and kid broke, I think you're looking at $1000. roughly in my area, maybe less considering that he has a very limited market because of his size.
> 
> He is cute, and color sells, so maybe more to the right buyer. However, this is a pony that most will eventually outgrow, so your potential buyers will be looking at him as a resale prospect, rather than a forever home, and that may drive them to bargain more agressively.


Most realistic post here. 

Really the only thing he has going for him is cute markings.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Always Behind said:



> Really the only thing he has going for him is cute markings.


Are you forgetting that he is child safe, has lots of show experience and knows basic dressage movements? :?

Parents will pay $2,500 for a pony like him where I'm from. (Northern WA) He's adorable, and if you do his ad pictures/videos very clean and tastefully, I don't think you'd have any trouble selling him. Good luck!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not forgetting anything.

He has local level and 4-h show experience. And as much as I think local level and 4-h are great things that really does not count as adding value show experience.

Any horse can do basic dressage movements. 

This pony is not built to excel at dressage or hunters. Those are two places ponies bring big money.


And I never said she would have a hard time selling him. He has cute coloring. He will sell. He is just not a big ticket pony.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

around here we can't give ponies away like that. The only thing that sells that is simmiler to him is fancy registered welsh ponies that are showing at hits and jump.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input....this thread is almost 4 months old 

i have a lot of families wanting Mijo for $2.5k. If he doesnt sell I definitely dont mind keeping him! He is a pony I can put ANY kid on...complete beginner or show experience kid. Everyone has a blast riding the little fellow. Thanks again all!


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

2-3 k is the lowest ...


----------

